# Newb from Chicago



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bound4colorado. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*----------------------------:archer:

Don't forget to check out the women's forum...we'd be glad to have you stop by!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## nrux (Jan 20, 2009)

welcome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome Kelly! :wink: ...will you take Obama back to Illinois?


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign:
from Missouri


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*hello from maine*

Welcome to AT


----------



## bound4colorado (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks to all of you*

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Im looking forward to learning lots from all you folks right here!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice bow and welcome to AT


----------

